# Welche DD-Klassen werden in den neuen Heroics unerwünscht sein?



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Es dauert ja nicht mehr lange, bis die neue Expansion raus kommt, und damit auch die neuen, anspruchsvolleren Heroics.
Wer seit mindestens BC dabei ist wird ja bereits wissen was das bedeutet: AOE Damage wird nebensächlich, und das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf CC. Einige Klassen werden damit wieder stärker gefragt sein, andere werden (als DD) wieder unerwünscht sein.

Da ich derzeit an einem Artikel für meine Zeitung arbeite würde mich mal interessieren: Welche der in der Umfrage genannten Klassen werden in den anspruchsvollen Heroics wieder unerwünscht sein? Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.


----------



## Weißer (2. Oktober 2010)

Es fehlt der Button "keine Klasse", denn jede Klasse wird zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen sein


----------



## Quentaros (2. Oktober 2010)

An für sich würde ich sagen, gar keiner. Aber ich befürchte es könnte den DD Krieger -und DK treffen....


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung.... hoffe ich doch


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Weißer schrieb:


> Es fehlt der Button "keine Klasse", denn jede Klasse wird zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen sein



Natürlich ist jede Klasse "zu etwas zu gebrauchen". Ein Enhancer oder Feral wird in den Normaloinstanzen vermutlich auch mitgenommen werden. Ich meine aber speziell die Heroic Instanzen.


----------



## Vadesh (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man die Heroischen Instanzen über den Dungeonfinder macht, kann man sich relativ schlecht aussuchen, welche DDs man dabei hat. Aber prinzipiell wird alles, was buffen kann mitgenommen. Und Jäger haben mit der Eisfalle ja wohl einen gescheiten CC oder nicht?


----------



## Nagazz (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter CC verstehst, aber meiner Meinung haben Druiden(Einschläfern), Priester(Untote bannen), Paladine(Buße) und Jäger(Eiskältefalle) auch *nützliche*
Fähigkeiten um Gegner aus dem Kampf zu nehmen.


----------



## andy567 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wo bleibt der Hexenmeister in der Umfrage ?


----------



## Aki†A (2. Oktober 2010)

es werden klassen unerwüschnt sein, aber nicht aus dem grund den du meinst... inzwischen besitzt jde klasse cc und deswegen machts jetzt nix auch mal nen schamanen mitzunehmen statt nem mage oder so...


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Wenn man die Heroischen Instanzen über den Dungeonfinder macht, kann man sich relativ schlecht aussuchen, welche DDs man dabei hat. Aber prinzipiell wird alles, was buffen kann mitgenommen. Und Jäger haben mit der Eisfalle ja wohl einen gescheiten CC oder nicht?



Ich schätze, das der Dungeonfinder sehr schnell keine Verwendung mehr finden wird. Was bringt es, wenn man sich ein paar Minuten fliegen erspart, wenn man dann dafür die Instanz nicht schafft? Das sind keine "LOL ICH BOMBE ALLES WEG!!!" Heros mehr. Vergleiche es eher mit ICC25, wie oft benutzt du da das "LF Raid" Tool?

Zum Schurken: Sehr guter CC, sehr guter Damage...natürlich steht er aussen vor.
Zum Hunter: Ja, er hat die Eisfalle. Aber die ist doch oft sehr unkontrolliert einzusetzen, und es geht oft schief. Ich habe da schlimme Erinnerungen an die BC-Zeit, wo ich dann und wann mal einen Hunter mitnahm.


----------



## Annovella (2. Oktober 2010)

Weißer schrieb:


> Es fehlt der Button "keine Klasse", denn jede Klasse wird zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen sein



Sign.


----------



## Nexus.X (2. Oktober 2010)

1. Wo sind die Magier/Hexer/Schurken in der Umfrage? 

2. Bist du mit Unterhaltungen in 5er Instanzen ... verwandt? Verdächtige Ähnlichkeit beim Namen. 

PS: Wenn schon alle andern Klasse deutsch sind, dann nenn es bitte auch Jäger ...


----------



## Sakeros (2. Oktober 2010)

Der Hexer steht nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## mrmaverik (2. Oktober 2010)

Auch Enhancer können btw in Cataclysm CCn. 
Sie können Elementare binden und davon gibt es in den neuen Instanzen nicht gerade wenig.
Hinzu kommt natürlich noch Hex.


----------



## Kaffeebuddha (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Umfrage is ziemlich sinnlos, da die wenigsten alle Klassen kennen, um darüber entscheiden zu können, wer wirklich nutzlos ist. Es wird daher eher darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Leute eine Klasse wählen, die sie noch nichtmal gespielt haben. Das sieht man ja schon am TE, der scheinbar einen Magier, Schurken und Hexenmeister spielt und sich noch keine Gedanken über andere Klassen gemacht hat, sonst gäbe es nämlich keine Klasse auf der Liste zum abstimmen^^

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man ersteinmal selbst recherchiert, wenn man einen Artikel schreibt...


----------



## Skuffel (2. Oktober 2010)

alle melees ohne guten cc? 

Kitzuina 2 ???


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Kaffeebuddha schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man ersteinmal selbst recherchiert, wenn man einen Artikel schreibt...



Ja, das tu ich normal auch. Aber ich bekomme immer wieder Zuschirften mit der Kritik, das ich keine Meinungen neben der Meinigen gelten lass. Und möchte meinen Kritikern nun das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## Kitzuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Es dauert ja nicht mehr lange, bis die neue Expansion raus kommt, und damit auch die neuen, anspruchsvolleren Heroics.
> Wer seit mindestens BC dabei ist wird ja bereits wissen was das bedeutet: AOE Damage wird nebensächlich, und das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf CC. Einige Klassen werden damit wieder stärker gefragt sein, andere werden (als DD) wieder unerwünscht sein.
> 
> Da ich derzeit an einem Artikel für meine Zeitung arbeite würde mich mal interessieren: Welche der in der Umfrage genannten Klassen werden in den anspruchsvollen Heroics wieder unerwünscht sein? Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.




Da möchte jemand mir nacheifern


----------



## comertz_pole (2. Oktober 2010)

JEDE klasse wird gebraucht!!


----------



## Derulu (2. Oktober 2010)

Lustig...zählt alle DD Klassen auf und lässt Hexer und Mage aus ...was an denen nützlicher sein soll als an den anderen weiß ich zwar nicht..aber egal


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Da möchte jemand mir nacheifern



Nur das ich das erste Mal vor knapp 4 Jahren im offiziellen Blizzardforum gepostet habe. Bist du etwa der Typ, der meine Texte benutzt, um sie in seinen Videos vorzulesen...?


----------



## Dominau (2. Oktober 2010)

andy567 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Hexenmeister in der Umfrage ?



Der ist so schlecht, der wurde garnicht es mit in die Umfrage genommen, da es
ja sowieso klar ist das jeder dann auf "Hexenmeister" drückt 

/ironieoff.


----------



## Set0 (2. Oktober 2010)

Jede Klasse wird gebraucht? Ich mag keine Feral-Druiden, Vergelter Paladine, OFF Krieger und Todesritter. 
Nach der Klasse würd ich nicht gehen, eher nach der Skillung


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Set0 schrieb:


> Jede Klasse wird gebraucht? Ich mag keine Feral-Druiden, Vergelter Paladine, OFF Krieger und Todesritter.
> Nach der Klasse würd ich nicht gehen, eher nach der Skillung



Korrekt, deshalb schrieb ich auch "DD".


----------



## Squidd (2. Oktober 2010)

Omg jetzt fangen die schon an sich ein neues Opfer rauszupicken... Total schwach


----------



## Düstermond (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich tippe mal schwer, der TE meint welcher DD-Hybrid "unerwünscht" sein wird.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Oktober 2010)

mrmaverik schrieb:


> Auch Enhancer können btw in Cataclysm CCn.
> Sie können Elementare binden und davon gibt es in den neuen Instanzen nicht gerade wenig.
> Hinzu kommt natürlich noch Hex.




schamis können heute schon ccn mit ihren frosch


----------



## madmurdock (2. Oktober 2010)

1. miese Umfrage, da was fehlt.
2. die DDs ohne Skill.


----------



## mrmaverik (2. Oktober 2010)

> Korrekt, deshalb schrieb ich auch "DD".



Es gibt aber mehrere DD-Skillungen bei manchen Klassen. Um die Umfrage vollständig zu machen solltest du auch zwischen diesen unterscheiden.
Und natürlich sollten alle Klassen vertreten sein...


----------



## mrmaverik (2. Oktober 2010)

> schamis können heute schon ccn mit ihren frosch



Habe ich doch geschrieben  Hex=Frosch
Ich spiele selber Schamane und wollte nur deutlich machen, dass sich die CC-Fähigkeiten noch verbessern.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (2. Oktober 2010)

ich würde erstmal das diese abstimmung total unnötig ist, ziemlicher schwachsinn. erstmal sind nicht mal alle klassen in der abstimmung aufgelistet, es fehlen zB der schurke und die hexe, und zweitens sind alle klassen zu irgendetwas zu gebrauchen was cc angeht. 

/vote 4 close


----------



## Oshidio (2. Oktober 2010)

@ alle die meinen da fehlen schurke/magier/hexer, der TE hat geschrieben das die "nützlichen" klassen bewusst nicht dabei sind (stelle mir so vor das die drei klassen guten cc haben gegenüber den anderen)
und ja es sind alle klassen zu gebrauchen, allein schon wegen buffs, aber beim warri und dk stell ich mir cc schon etwas schwerer vor (dk müsste ja seinen mob mit eisketten permanent kiten)


----------



## mrmaverik (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn er eine Umfrage startet sollte er den Befragten schon selbst überlassen welche Klassen nützlich sind.
Und nicht vorher schon welche rauslassen.


----------



## 50kaisa (2. Oktober 2010)

Oshidio schrieb:


> @ alle die meinen da fehlen schurke/magier/hexer, der TE hat geschrieben das die "nützlichen" klassen bewusst nicht dabei sind (stelle mir so vor das die drei klassen guten cc haben gegenüber den anderen)
> und ja es sind alle klassen zu gebrauchen, allein schon wegen buffs, aber beim warri und dk stell ich mir cc schon etwas schwerer vor (dk müsste ja seinen mob mit eisketten permanent kiten)



Hm es wird wohl so ziemlich niemals passiern dass du 5 krieger in ner gruppe hast oder 3 dks und 2 Krieger.. die gruppen zusammenstellung wird gut sein wenn 1 oder 2 cc fähiger dd dabei is..


----------



## Sins=Gnom (2. Oktober 2010)

es fehlen die buttons magier und rouge O.o fail


----------



## Düstermond (2. Oktober 2010)

Sins=Gnom schrieb:


> es fehlen die buttons magier und rouge O.o fail



Es fehlt auch noch der Hexer. fail
Das wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt. fail
In der Liste stehen nur Hybrid-DDs. fail


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Da möchte jemand mir nacheifern



Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es vor einigen Jahren im offiziellen WoW-Forum einen Poster gab, der dir sowohl in seinem Namen, als auch in der Qualität seiner Threads sehr ähnelte. Dieser Poster hieß Kizunia... 


Bleibt die Frage, wer wohl wem nacheifert.


----------



## Versace83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Sins=Gnom schrieb:


> es fehlen die buttons magier und rouge O.o fail


Was willst du denn mit Rouge? magst dich schminken 
Falls du versuchst englisch zu schreiben, es heisst "mage" und "rogue". 

Da man sich die Gruppen auf Grund des Dungeon Finders eh nicht mehr selbst zusammenstellt und wohl kaum einer aus der Gruppe geworfen wird, nur weil er keinen CC hat, denke ich ist diese Umfrage total sinnlos.


----------



## Oshidio (2. Oktober 2010)

> Hm es wird wohl so ziemlich niemals passiern dass du 5 krieger in ner gruppe hast oder 3 dks und 2 Krieger.. die gruppen zusammenstellung wird gut sein wenn 1 oder 2 cc fähiger dd dabei is..



doch war mal in ner grp mit 2 dks und 2 warris und ich als heiler (dudu) in hdr


----------



## Phantooom (2. Oktober 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/142/Burning-Crusade-Uebersetzungs-Dampfwalze-fuer-Hauptstadt-Namen#1545714


----------



## 666Anubis666 (2. Oktober 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung.... hoffe ich doch



Währe besser...


----------



## steakpfanne (2. Oktober 2010)

Oshidio schrieb:


> doch war mal in ner grp mit 2 dks und 2 warris und ich als heiler (dudu) in hdr




 Mein Rekord liegt bei 4 DKs (unter anderem ich) und ein Healpala


----------



## Vadesh (2. Oktober 2010)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Mein Rekord liegt bei 4 DKs (unter anderem ich) und ein Healpala



Ich will fast wetten, das war in der Scherbenwelt zu beginn von WotLK


----------



## TRC (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Da ich derzeit an einem Artikel für meine Zeitung arbeite würde mich mal interessieren: Welche der in der Umfrage genannten Klassen werden in den anspruchsvollen Heroics wieder unerwünscht sein? Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.


Fängt ja schon gut an. Deine Zeitung? Nützliche Klassen? Bewusst außen vor gelassen? Sinnlose Antworten?

Damit drängst du die Diskussion (Wenn es denn eine werden soll. Ich denke eher, du willst hier nur deine Meinung bestätigt haben und sonst nichts.) von Anfang an in Richtung "Ich sage, was ihr schreiben sollt. Was ihr denkt, ist mir egal.".



Kizunia schrieb:


> Natürlich ist jede Klasse "zu etwas zu gebrauchen". Ein Enhancer oder Feral wird in den Normaloinstanzen vermutlich auch mitgenommen werden. Ich meine aber speziell die Heroic Instanzen.


Wo bitte ist der Unterschied? Wenn ich mit schlechtem Gear und nicht vorhandenem Klassenverständnis in Instanzen gehe wirds im Normal-Mode genauso schwer wie später in den Heroics, wenn ich bereits einiges an gutem Gear angesammelt habe.



Kizunia schrieb:


> Ich schätze, das der Dungeonfinder sehr schnell keine Verwendung mehr finden wird. Was bringt es, wenn man sich ein paar Minuten fliegen erspart, wenn man dann dafür die Instanz nicht schafft? Das sind keine "LOL ICH BOMBE ALLES WEG!!!" Heros mehr.Vergleiche es eher mit ICC25, wie oft benutzt du da das "LF Raid" Tool?


Ich schätze, am Anfang werden viele mit dem Tank, dem Heiler, den DDs ihres Vertrauens in die Instanzen gehen. Sobald man die in- und auswendig kennt und der Equip-Stand entsprechend ist, wird der Dungeonfinder wieder erste Wahl.



Kizunia schrieb:


> Zum Schurken: Sehr guter CC, sehr guter Damage...natürlich steht er aussen vor.
> Zum Hunter: Ja, er hat die Eisfalle. Aber die ist doch oft sehr unkontrolliert einzusetzen, und es geht oft schief. Ich habe da schlimme Erinnerungen an die BC-Zeit, wo ich dann und wann mal einen Hunter mitnahm.


Siehe oben. Bei einer Diskussion steht nichts "außen vor".

Ich habe sehr gute Erinnerungen an Hunter, die ihre Eisfalle richtig platzieren. Natürlich ist das eher "defensives" CC. Der Fehler liegt hier oft in der Unfähigkeit der Mitspieler, die Mobs auch über die Eisfalle laufen zu lassen.



Kizunia schrieb:


> Nur das ich das erste Mal vor knapp 4 Jahren im offiziellen Blizzardforum gepostet habe. Bist du etwa der Typ, der meine Texte benutzt, um sie in seinen Videos vorzulesen...?


Ein Brüller nach dem anderen!



Kizunia schrieb:


> Korrekt, deshalb schrieb ich auch "DD".


Dass alle nur-DD-klassen sowie DKs und Schamanen mehrere DD-Speccs mit unterschiedlicher CC-Gewichtung haben, wurde ja schon so oder ähnlich geschrieben.

Such dir einen anderen Job. Bei (d)einer Zeitung bist du definitiv fehl am Platz.


----------



## likoria (2. Oktober 2010)

Ka warum der DK am meisten gevoted wird :O er hat doch 2Mute Spells +mehr Dmg für Caster und nen Ghul mit Stun...einen Slow also wenn das kein CC ist...dagegen Palas...die waren schon immer unnütz und werden es auch immer sein 



Edit: Nach mindestens 2-3Monaten wird(wie mein Nachposter erwähnte) eh alles so umgepatched dass nur noch gerushed wird da sonst mehr als die Hälfte aller WoW Spieler flamed und heult dass sie es unfair finden dass sie den Content nicht schaffen weil er nur auf Spieler ausgerichtet ist die mehr spielen oder spielen können blaaaaaetc das übliche Geheule


----------



## immortal15 (2. Oktober 2010)

mal ganz erlich 2-3 patches später wirds genau wie bei woltk sein das man nicht einmal mer einen tank und heiler braucht sondern nur blöd durchrusht


----------



## Obsurd (2. Oktober 2010)

Als DD-Klasse würde ich ganz sicher den Paladin sagen, der macht bei einzelnenadd`s und bossen einfach zu wenig dmg, da machen eigentlcih alle Klassen mehr ! 

Und mit Cata hat es ja nichtmehr so viele Gruppen wie in icc z.b.


----------



## Amraam (2. Oktober 2010)

Dämo-Hexer

Laut Bluepost soll CC in inis an bedeutung kriegen, AoE soll von der gewichtung her stark abnehmen.

Dämo wird aber momentan _nochmehr_ im AoE gebufft. 

Hexer-CC bleibt jedoch bei Furcht, verbannen und versklaven.

Verbannen funst jedoch nur bei Elementaren und Dämonen
Versklaven _nur_ bei Dämonen


Und über die Instanz-Tauglichkeit von Furcht braucht man sich m.e. nicht wirklich unterhalten.


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Oktober 2010)

es fehlen Magier mit ihrer shit living bomb


----------



## TRC (2. Oktober 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Ka warum der DK am meisten gevoted wird :O er hat doch 2Mute Spells +mehr Dmg für Caster und nen Ghul mit Stun...einen Slow also wenn das kein CC ist...dagegen Palas...die waren schon immer unnütz und werden es auch immer sein


Mir ist ein Pala, der Hammer und Buße je 1x pro Minute richtig setzt immer noch lieber als ein beliebiger anderer Spieler, der seine (vergleichsweise unzähligen) CC-Fähigkeiten nicht kennt, geschweige denn benutzt oder - besser noch - dem einzigen Spieler, der CC benutzt (in diesem Beispiel dem Pala), die Mobs aus dem CC haut. Solche Spieler sind das größere Problem.



Obsurd schrieb:


> Als DD-Klasse würde ich ganz sicher den Paladin sagen, der macht bei einzelnenadd`s und bossen einfach zu wenig dmg, da machen eigentlcih alle Klassen mehr !
> 
> Und mit Cata hat es ja nichtmehr so viele Gruppen wie in icc z.b.


Ich muss grad ein bisschen lachen. Egal ob Stammraid oder Random, bei Bossen ist mein Pala immer unter den ersten 3 beim Schaden bei etwa gleichem Gear.
Wenn du sagst, Palas machen keinen Schaden am Single-target, dann sage ich: Bin ich denn von lauter Idioten umgeben, die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können? Denn wenn der Pala, der angeblich keinen Schaden macht, immer vorne mit dabei ist, was machen denn die anderen? Lassen sich vom Pala, der angeblich keinen Schaden macht, durchziehen?
Und mal davon abgesehen, warum muss ich mir dann immer dieses lollige "nerf Pala"-Geblubber anhören, wenn der doch angeblich nichts kann?

Denk mal darüber nach!


----------



## Kuya (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> und damit auch die neuen, anspruchsvolleren Heroics.
> Wer seit mindestens BC dabei ist wird ja bereits wissen was das bedeutet: AOE Damage wird nebensächlich, und das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf CC. Einige Klassen werden damit wieder stärker gefragt sein, andere werden (als DD) wieder unerwünscht sein.
> 
> Da ich derzeit an einem Artikel für meine Zeitung arbeite würde mich mal interessieren: Welche der in der Umfrage genannten Klassen werden in den anspruchsvollen Heroics wieder unerwünscht sein? Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.
> ...



Also vorab, ja ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst.

Allerdins im Gegensatz zu BC haben mittlerweile Vergelter auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung, Schamanen haben auch nicht erst seit Gestern CC usw.!

Das einzige was "passiv" immer unerwünscht bleiben wird, sind DD-Plattenträger die Tanken könnten (da ja Tankmangel), aber als DD mitgehen und versuchen dem Tank das Def-Zeug wegzuwürfeln.

Ich behaupte auserdem einfach mal frech, dass jeder der seine Klasse gerne spielt, und damit umgehen kann, sowieso keine Lust hatte, auf diese ewigen AoE Rotationen.

Davon abgesehen fand ich die alten Hero-Instanzen nicht mal so schwer, aber gerade am Anfang wo jeder Crap-Equip hatte, wars noch ne richtige Herausforderung.

Es wird wohl weiterhin so ablaufen, dass man Random reinmarschiert, und die 1-2 die nix beitragen oder für ständige Sinnloswipes verantwortlich sind, die fliegen nach und nach, und werden durch neue Randoms ersetzt.
Genauso wie beim Poker, nach dem Tausch haste dann ein gutes Blatt, und die Ini liegt.

Außerdem wird "Blizzard" die PvE Gegner nicht so designen, dass man ohne Rogue, Warlock und Mage in der Gruppe die Instanz nicht schafft.

Wenn du also unbedingt etwas darüber in deine Zeitung schreiben willst, dann würde ich mich darauf beziehen, dass Aufgrund des massiven DD überschusses, Hybridklassen angehalten werden, möglichst Heals und Tanks sein zu können. 

Und ich bleibe nach wie vor bei meinen Standpunkt:
"Jene von uns, die ihre Klasse Skilltechnisch am "Limit" des Möglichen spielen können, werden mit keiner der neuen Instanz Probleme haben. 
(Außer die gesammte Gruppe versucht übereilt mit wirklich vieeel zu low'em Equip da durch zu rennen, wobei selbst das zuweil noch haarscharf klappte).

Und die alten BC-Heros waren wirklich nicht gerade Inis, die ich als schwer betiteln würde.
Das einzig schwere an Raids, sind so dinge wie "z.B. Enrage-Timer-Flickwerk, wenn man wirklich 25 Leute brauch, die Hard-am-Limit Equipt sind, um es "intime" machen zu können.
Aber selbst das war ja im Endeffekt kein Problem.. (erinere dich an das Video, wo ein Schurke alleine über mehrere Stunden hinweg "enraged-Flicki" durch Bugusing gelegt hat.^^

Edit: 





> Und über die Instanz-Tauglichkeit von Furcht braucht man sich m.e. nicht wirklich unterhalten. /quote]
> Oh ja, wie recht du hast, aber anders als du es meinst.
> Gute Spieler werden nach wie vor angehalten, ihr Fear exessiv zu nutzen, da diese damit eben umzugehen vermögen.
> Ich höre mir in jeder Random bei den ersten3 Mobgruppen das Feargejammer an, aber nachdem ich die ersten 2 Wipes damit verhindert habe, schweigen die recht schnell und es kommt sowas wie:
> "Fear ruhig wie du magst, ich vertrau dir da".


----------



## Snagard (2. Oktober 2010)

es wär sinnlos, wenn blizz bestimmte klassen bevorzugen würde
fast jede klasse hat n cc
und die anderen naja gibt halt dann bestimmte buffs die wichtig sind


----------



## Xartoss (2. Oktober 2010)

werden nur DIE klassen unerwünscht sein, wo der depp an der tastatur damit nicht zurecht kommt ^^

nur DIE , die auch wissen was "Stunn, Shackle, Sheep" usw ist , die werden bevorzugt werden


----------



## Amraam (2. Oktober 2010)

Snagard schrieb:


> es wär sinnlos, wenn blizz bestimmte klassen bevorzugen würde
> fast jede klasse hat n cc
> und die anderen naja gibt halt dann bestimmte buffs die wichtig sind



jup, und manche klassen haben einen CC der fast eine wipe-garantie Darstellt.




Xartoss schrieb:


> werden nur DIE klassen unerwünscht sein, wo der depp an der tastatur damit nicht zurecht kommt ^^
> 
> nur DIE , die auch wissen was "Stunn, Shackle, Sheep" usw ist , die werden bevorzugt werden



ok, dann setz ich, extra für die leute die das meinen, ein oder zwei mobs ins fear.


----------



## Type your name here (2. Oktober 2010)

@TE

Gz du hast heute den Preis für die dümmste Umfrage gewonnen.

Wer zur Hölle soll wissen wer: 
a) in den Heros unerwüscht sein soll weil,
b) kaum einer die Heros alle kennt
c) weil jede Klasse irgendwo gebraucht wird und
d) anscheint du so viel intolleranz gegenüber anderen Spielern hast das du entweder total frustriert bist um solch eine bekloppte Umfrage zubauen


----------



## steakpfanne (2. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich will fast wetten, das war in der Scherbenwelt zu beginn von WotLK




 Nope, war ne 80er rnd Hero^^ Der Pala hat ziemlich geflucht


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

mrmaverik schrieb:


> Wenn er eine Umfrage startet sollte er den Befragten schon selbst überlassen welche Klassen nützlich sind.
> Und nicht vorher schon welche rauslassen.



Wie gesagt, ich wollte Sinnlosantworten schon im vorhinein ausschliessen.

Mich wundern allerdings die wenigen Stimmen für Schamanen. Man kann derzeit darüber streiten, ob "Bloodlust" es wert ist einen Schamanen mitzunehmen. Aber da nun auch Magier darauf Zugriff haben werden...

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Ergebnis bis jetzt schon sehr gut, ich denke ich werde es verwenden. 

Ach ja...



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es vor einigen Jahren im offiziellen WoW-Forum einen Poster gab, der dir sowohl in seinem Namen, als auch in der Qualität seiner Threads sehr ähnelte. Dieser Poster hieß Kizunia...
> 
> 
> Bleibt die Frage, wer wohl wem nacheifert.



Erstens bin ich kein "Poster" sondern eine "Posterin". Und wenn er auch hier meine alten Beiträge kopiert und gepostet hat kann ich mir vorstellen, das seine Beiträge meinen ähneln...
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=3982728480&sid=3&pageNo=1

Das da bin ich, und sicher nicht der Kasper hier.


----------



## Snagard (2. Oktober 2010)

ja is schon klar dass man fear usw wo die mobs sich noch bewegen nich unbedingt einsetzen sollte wenn der raum noch voll is ^^
aber diese kalassen habe dann eh noch zb beim hexer banish oder der priest shackle


----------



## Derulu (2. Oktober 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> Und über die Instanz-Tauglichkeit von Furcht braucht man sich m.e. nicht wirklich unterhalten.



Es gibt eine Glyphe (oder war es ein talent im Affli-Baum, nein ich denke es war eine Glyphe) mit deren Hilfe sich das Zeil von Furcht zusammenkauert und nicht mehr davonläuft. Allerdings wird dadurch ein CD auf Furcht gelegt...


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Erstens bin ich kein "Poster" sondern eine "Posterin". Und wenn er auch hier meine alten Beiträge kopiert und gepostet hat kann ich mir vorstellen, das seine Beiträge meinen ähneln...
> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1
> 
> Das da bin ich, und sicher nicht der Kasper hier.



Meinst du das wirklich im ernst was du da über die einzelnen Klassen geschrieben hast?


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> Meinst du das wirklich im ernst was du da über die einzelnen Klassen geschrieben hast?



Diese Diskussion werde ich sicher nicht wieder von Neuem anfangen.


----------



## Nexus.X (2. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Es fehlt auch noch der Hexer. fail
> Das wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt. fail
> *In der Liste stehen nur Hybrid-DDs. fail*


Seit wann sind Jäger Hybrid-DDs?



Kizunia schrieb:


> Erstens bin ich kein "Poster" sondern eine "Posterin". Und wenn er auch hier meine alten Beiträge kopiert und gepostet hat kann ich mir vorstellen, das seine Beiträge meinen ähneln...
> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1
> 
> Das da bin ich, *und sicher nicht der Kasper hier.
> *


Hmm, seit heute schon ... entschuldige ... Kasperin (?!)

Auf deinen Thread geh ich garnicht erst ein, der ist genauso reine Zeitverschwendung wie die von deinem männlichen Imitat, ein paar Seiten weiter vorne.


----------



## Runenleser (2. Oktober 2010)

ich denke über eulen und destro wls werden sich die wenigsten freuen ab cata~ beide werden ein etxrem hohes mass an agro erzeugen und eulen besitzen nicht mal eine fähigkweit um ihre agro zu senken wodurch es schwer, wenn nicht gar fast unmöglich, wird diese beiden klassen ordentlich to zu tanken


----------



## Heavyimpact (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.



was meinst du mit nützliche klassen....??? haben nicht alle ihren nutzen ???
was ist mit hexern? ist das deinermeinung nach eine nützliche klasse?


----------



## Areso (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde Dk´s verdammt nervig

Aber unerwünscht wird wohl nur die Klasse sein die dem Itemgeilen GruppenLeader das nötige Item weglooten will ^^


----------



## restX3 (2. Oktober 2010)

Sins=Gnom schrieb:


> es fehlen die buttons magier und rouge O.o fail



you fail


was ist ein rouge? noch nie gesehn im spiel wär mir neu

ich kenne nur rogue




ganz klar Todesritter die seuche in WoW


----------



## Toxxical (2. Oktober 2010)

Dir ist schon aufgefallen das es in WoW 10 Klassen gibt und nicht 7?
Magier, Hexenmeister und Schurke fehlen!


----------



## benwingert (2. Oktober 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> In der Liste stehen nur Hybrid-DDs. fail


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]




> [/font]





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Krieger (80 Stimmen [21.22%])[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Todesritter (98 Stimmen [25.99%])[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Paladin (59 Stimmen [15.65%])[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] *Hunter* (31 Stimmen [8.22%])[/font]
> ...


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]fail.[/font]


----------



## Ungodly (2. Oktober 2010)

Welche DD Klassen werden unerwünscht sein?

1. Naja ich würde sagern alle die der Meinung sind Tanks müssen auf Teufel komm raus Aggro halten.

2. Alle die es bis jetzt immer noch nicht begriffen haben, das es auch CC Fähigkeiten bei bestimmten Klassen gibt.

3. Hirnlose Faceroller die nix anderes machen, wie DPS fahren, weil sie so geil sind.


und dann natürlich noch alle die zu blöde sind ein Ziel zu fokusen...



in diesem Sinne

Back to the Roots


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.



Das vorab aussortieren der Klassen welche du als "unnütz" bezeichnest, ist schon anmaßend liebe TE.
Wenn du eine sinnvolle Umfrage bzw. wirkliche Ergebnisse erzielen willst, dann solltest du alle Klassen aufführen
und den Rest den Leuten überlassen welche an der umfrage teilnehmen.

Aber so wie diese Umfrage gestaltet ist, sage ich nur fail...


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Alle DD-Klassen werden unerwünscht sein. Eine Gruppe wird dann nur noch aus Tanks und Healern bestehen! Tanks und Healer an die Macht!!


----------



## Toxxical (2. Oktober 2010)

Nunja, die Fähigkeiten die Aggro für den Tank aufbauen sind ab Cata unbrauchbar, da die gesamte aufgebaute Aggro nach einer Zeit auf den Umschlägt der sie zu erst(durch benutzen von Irreführung, Schurkenhandel) aufgebaut hat.

Dann hat der Schurke nichts mehr außer Kopfnuss und Blenden.


----------



## benwingert (2. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> was meinst du mit nützliche klassen....??? haben nicht alle ihren nutzen ???
> was ist mit hexern? ist das deinermeinung nach eine nützliche klasse?


die klassen dei er/sie spielt ist seiner/ihrer meinung nach eine nützliche klasse^^*0*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Legum (2. Oktober 2010)

Die die sich nich benehmen können! 

Ne, ich denke mal das sich das momentan schlecht vorraussagen lässt.

Vorallem da das schon immer, gefühlt, Community- und vorallem Patch-abhängig war, denn niemand weiß wieviele Anpassungen nach dem Start von Cata kommen werden.

Mfg Ich


----------



## BasiGorgo (2. Oktober 2010)

würd ja auf alle mklassen ohne cc tippen 
und vor allem klassen die nen multitarget aoe in der dmg rota haben d.h. retris, furys, ele schami
btw eig dürfe es keine klasse sein so lange der betreffende spieler sie beherrscht


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.



Wenn Du bereits selbst bestimmt was nützlich ist, warum in aller Welt existiert dieser Thread?


----------



## Gott92 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.



Paladin - Buße (?)
Schamane - Frog (?)
Hunter - Eisfalle (?)
Druide - Winterschlaf (?) - sofern Wildtier vorhanden.
Priester - Shackle (?) - sofern Untoter vorhanden.

öööööööööööööööhm ..... ... .. okaaay.


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Oktober 2010)

Das Thema ist Schwachsinn, das original Thema im Blizzard-Forum ist es ebenfalls.
Jede Klasse hat ihren Nutzen, ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Wer etwas anderes behauptet ist entweder blind oder blöd. Natürlich entwickelt man im PvE oder PvP eigene Abneigungen gegen bestimmte Klassen. Von Entwicklerseite jedoch hat jede einzelne Klasse ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## amdintel (2. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du bereits selbst bestimmt was nützlich ist, warum in aller Welt existiert dieser Thread?



Du meinst, wieso diese "Umfrage" existiert, die genauso überflüssig und sinnfrei ist wie die des anderen Kitzidingsbums ? Ka, Frag doch mal buffed.
Der Andere war ja auch schon schizophren mit Multiaccounts. Wer weiss, vielleicht ist es einfach nur die nächste gespaltene Persönlichkeit.
Ich glaub, ich werd auch gleich zur Frau und mach ein paar Umfragen. Scheint der Trend zu sein hier...


----------



## Undeadknight (2. Oktober 2010)

der beitrag ist sinnlos und dumm, jede klasse braucht man, warri zum beispiel atm wenn kein warri tank dabei ist für die melees, 20% rüstung zerreißen, das entspricht das gleiche wie 20% arp, das ist sehr brauchbar, zudem sind sie in der lage mit befehlsruf hp zu buffen, ein hexer kommt mit blutpakt nicht so hoch wie ein warri mitm befehlsruf, ... dk ist genauso wichtig, .. army kann zur not tanken falls tank verreckt, oder der dk kann zur not tanken, mit allen cd's und frostpräsenz, ich find das thema irgendwie genauso wie die flames im pvp, scheiß noob l2p, genauso unbrauchbar, jede klasse ist mit entsprechendem spielverstehen und skill zu gebrauchen, jede kann, sofern sie beherrscht wird, auch zur not healen, kiten, tanken, ccler machen oder sonstwas, wenn du unerwünschte klassen in deiner HC hast, würd ich aufhören zu spielen, entweder du kommst klar, oder du lässt die finger vom spiel.

Mfg


----------



## MaexxDesign (2. Oktober 2010)

Einer von 10 neuen täglichen hirnfreien Threads.


----------



## Yumyko (2. Oktober 2010)

Ihr vergesst das mann die jetzigen Klassen und fähigkteiten sowie mechaniken gar nicht mit cata vergleichen kann weil sich vieles ändert..


----------



## Undeadknight (2. Oktober 2010)

> Ich glaub, ich werd auch gleich zur Frau und mach ein paar Umfragen.




Das war leicht Frauenfeindlich :b


----------



## Undeadknight (2. Oktober 2010)

> Ich glaub, ich werd auch gleich zur Frau und mach ein paar Umfragen.




Das war leicht Frauenfeindlich :b


----------



## Manaori (2. Oktober 2010)

Undeadknight schrieb:


> Das war leicht Frauenfeindlich :b



Das war auf Kizunia und Kitzunia bezogen.. weil da im WoW Forum mal draufgekommen ist durch nen GM, dass besagte Person, obwohl er/sie/es sich als Frau darstellt, laut Accountinformationen ein mann ist ^^


----------



## Undeadknight (2. Oktober 2010)

sorry für doppelpost


----------



## Blackout1091 (2. Oktober 2010)

Weißer schrieb:


> Es fehlt der Button "keine Klasse", denn jede Klasse wird zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen sein



richtig


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (2. Oktober 2010)

andy567 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Hexenmeister in der Umfrage ?



Der scheint von vornerein ausgeschlossen zu sein,
mal ehrlich, jede Klasse ist nützlich. Auch wenn es nicht mehr das stupide Bomben, DPS machen sein mag und niemand von Anfang an die Instanz kennt, iwie wird es schon mit jeder Klasse gehn. Wie erwähnt wurde, lässt es sich dank Dungeonsucher auch nicht unbedingt aussuchen und wenn man mit der Gilde geht, wirds mit Sicherheit nicht so sein : "Krieger als DD? Wie wärs mit tanken?" ...


----------



## Undeadknight (2. Oktober 2010)

Achso, Okay:'D


na dann xD
mhm, vlt. war er/sie/es auch nicht ganz sicher, bei seinem/ihrem geschlecht ^^


----------



## Manaori (2. Oktober 2010)

Undeadknight schrieb:


> Achso, Okay:'D
> 
> 
> na dann xD
> mhm, vlt. war er/sie/es auch nicht ganz sicher, bei seinem/ihrem geschlecht ^^



Irgendwo kam mal die Theorie einer Multiplen Persönlichkeitsspaltung auf. Ich beginne, daran zu glauben


----------



## Kirath (2. Oktober 2010)

jeder dd-klasse, die aggro zieht. fertig.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (2. Oktober 2010)

Fury.. weil sie nichts können außer cleaven und gut dmg machen .. und DKs weil die mehr als die Hälfte net spielen können^^


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia = Kitzuina ?

Ich geh mal davon aus. Hallo Kitzi.

this.

/vote 4 close, da das Thema sinnlos ist, lädt maximal zu flames ein. Keine Klasse ist sinnlos, jede Klasse hat fähigkeiten die der Gruppe nützen. Das sollte jedem klar sein, der WoW länger als 2 Tage spielt.


Edit: Thread reported


----------



## andy567 (2. Oktober 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> Dämo-Hexer
> 
> Laut Bluepost soll CC in inis an bedeutung kriegen, AoE soll von der gewichtung her stark abnehmen.
> 
> ...



Momentan hat Fear keinen horroreffekt mehr daher eine super cc-fehigkeit.


----------



## Undeadknight (2. Oktober 2010)

ja, jede klasse hat ihren sinn, sonst hätte blizzard sie sicher nicht erfunden, bzw. würde es geben, geschweige denn, würde jemand solch eine klasse spielen die "sinnlos" wäre?
eher nicht, und da jede klasse gespielt wird, hat jede klasse ihren sinn und zwar als tank/heal/dd und sonstwas auch .. also.

thread schließen!


----------



## Kízuina (2. Oktober 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14713554756&sid=3

Vielleicht kann ja mal ein Mod endlich alle meine Accounts zumachen und mich, die Nervensäge ohne RL rauswerfen.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (2. Oktober 2010)

krieger und dk ham geine "richtigen" ccs wie sheep oder wirbeln oder gar buße vom vergelter, können dafür aber tanken (!!!!!!mit gear und skillung!!!!!!!) weshalb jede klasse in heros ihren platz finden düfte.


----------



## warxxx (2. Oktober 2010)

wie jetzt auch Schammy und Dummkind Klasse DK


----------



## Masterio (2. Oktober 2010)

palas sind zum vergöttern und anbeten da...denkt daran, falls ihr nächstes mal einen seht...


----------



## Squidd (2. Oktober 2010)

Da möchte jemand mir nacheifern 
[/quote]

Niemand will dir nacheifern...


----------



## Squidd (2. Oktober 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Da möchte jemand mir nacheifern



Niemand will dir nacheifern...


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das war auf Kizunia und Kitzunia bezogen.. weil da im WoW Forum mal draufgekommen ist durch nen GM, dass besagte Person, obwohl er/sie/es sich als Frau darstellt, laut Accountinformationen ein mann ist ^^



Ich habe mit "Kitzunia" nichts zu tun, das können die Moderatoren hier gerne überprüfen. 
Und wieso sollte ich Lügen was mein Geschlecht angeht?

Nun ja, ich habe was ich wollte: Eine öffentliche Umfrage, die meine Thesen untermauert, und die Kritiker an meinem Artikel verstummen lassen wird.
Auch wenn die Votes für Druiden und vor allem Schamanen zahlreicher sein hätten können.


----------



## Manaori (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Ich habe mit "Kitzunia" nichts zu tun, das können die Moderatoren hier gerne überprüfen.
> Und wieso sollte ich Lügen was mein Geschlecht angeht?
> 
> Nun ja, ich habe was ich wollte: Eine öffentliche Umfrage, die meine Thesen untermauert, und die Kritiker an meinem Artikel verstummen lassen werden.
> Auch wenn die Votes für Druiden und vor allem Schamanen zahlreicher sein hätten können.



Das war eine reine Vermutung, einfach wegen der Namen, tut mir Leid, wenn ich falsch lag damit  
Was das mit dem Geschlecht angeht.. Nun, es gab da einem Thread im offiziellen Forum, wo es um eine Gildenablehnung ging, geschrieben von Kizunia, also dir, vermute ich. Da hat am Ende ein GM dern Thread geschlossen mit den Worten, dass er aus deinen Accountinformationen herausliest dass du ein Mann bist.


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich habe was ich wollte: Eine öffentliche Umfrage, die meine Thesen untermauert, und die Kritiker an meinem Artikel verstummen lassen wird.



ähhhh.... *hust*


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das war eine reine Vermutung, einfach wegen der Namen, tut mir Leid, wenn ich falsch lag damit
> Was das mit dem Geschlecht angeht.. Nun, es gab da einem Thread im offiziellen Forum, wo es um eine Gildenablehnung ging, geschrieben von Kizunia, also dir, vermute ich. Da hat am Ende ein GM dern Thread geschlossen mit den Worten, dass er aus deinen Accountinformationen herausliest dass du ein Mann bist.



Das war dann wohl "Kitzunia", danke für den Hinweis.
Zur Info, ich habe im offiziellen Forum das letzte Mal vor über einem Jahr gepostet.


----------



## Manaori (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Das dann wohl "Kitzunia", danke für den Hinweis.
> Zur Info, ich habe im offiziellen Forum das letzte Mal vor über einem Jahr gepostet.





Der Thread war auc h aus dem Jahre 2008, wenn ich nicht irre, ich tu mich nur gerade schwer mit dem finden.


----------



## Kízuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Das dann wohl "Kitzunia", danke für den Hinweis.
> Zur Info, ich habe im offiziellen Forum das letzte Mal vor über einem Jahr gepostet.




Erzähl doch nicht, du weisst genau wie ich , das ich du bin, und du dich für mich ausgibst also hör auf meine Texte die ich unter deinem Namen geschrieben habe hier zu posten und als dich als mich auszugeben !


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Kízuina schrieb:


> Erzähl doch nicht, du weisst genau wie ich , das ich du bin, und du dich für mich ausgibst also hör auf meine Texte die ich unter deinem Namen geschrieben habe hier zu posten und als dich als mich auszugeben !



Redest du jetzt mit dir selbst?


----------



## TRC (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich habe was ich wollte: Eine öffentliche Umfrage, die meine Thesen untermauert, und die Kritiker an meinem Artikel verstummen lassen wird.
> Auch wenn die Votes für Druiden und vor allem Schamanen zahlreicher sein hätten können.


Diese Umfrage ist nicht wirklich öffentlich, auf jeden fall nicht repräsentativ. Dafür hättest du deinen Arsch ein bisschen mehr bewegen müssen, als einfach hier etwas Undurchdachtes hinzuklatschen.

Die Votes fallen nicht so aus, wie du es gerne gehabt hättest? Sie untermauern aber angeblich trotzdem deine Thesen? Das sagt doch alles über deine Absichten und deine Arbeit aus!

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich deinen Artikel jemals lesen werde, ich weiß aber schon, dass er auf jeden Fall totaler Schwachsinn sein wird und die Kritiker nur zum lauterwerden animieren wird.

Eine Umfrage mit vorgegebenem Ergebnis ist den Strom nicht wert, den ein Monitor braucht, es anzuzeigen.


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Der Thread war auc h aus dem Jahre 2008, wenn ich nicht irre, ich tu mich nur gerade schwer mit dem finden.



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12679978481&sid=3&pageNo=8


----------



## pwnytaure (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Natürlich ist jede Klasse "zu etwas zu gebrauchen". Ein Enhancer oder Feral wird in den Normaloinstanzen vermutlich auch mitgenommen werden. Ich meine aber speziell die Heroic Instanzen.



Klingt sehr klassistisch in meinen ohren^^

Der enhancer hat immer noch kr und totems der feral kann zur not offtanken bekommt nen kick und kann ein paar stuns raushaun.


----------



## pwnytaure (2. Oktober 2010)

Nagazz schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter CC verstehst, aber meiner Meinung haben Druiden(Einschläfern), Priester(Untote bannen), Paladine(Buße) und Jäger(Eiskältefalle) auch *nützliche*
> Fähigkeiten um Gegner aus dem Kampf zu nehmen.


Der dk slow + kick + silence fehlt aber ansonsten hast du recht.


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

TRC schrieb:


> Diese Umfrage ist nicht wirklich öffentlich, auf jeden fall nicht repräsentativ. Dafür hättest du deinen Arsch ein bisschen mehr bewegen müssen, als einfach hier etwas Undurchdachtes hinzuklatschen.
> 
> Die Votes fallen nicht so aus, wie du es gerne gehabt hättest? Sie untermauern aber angeblich trotzdem deine Thesen? Das sagt doch alles über deine Absichten und deine Arbeit aus!
> 
> ...



Nein, du wirst ihn nie lesen, weil er in meiner Zeitung erschienen ist, die ich rein an meine Gildenmitglieder verkaufe.


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Kízuina schrieb:


> Erzähl doch nicht, du weisst genau wie ich , das ich du bin, und du dich für mich ausgibst also hör auf meine Texte die ich unter deinem Namen geschrieben habe hier zu posten und als dich als mich auszugeben !



Du bist einer meiner Fanboys, nicht wahr. Dachtest du weil ich nicht mehr poste das ich weg bin?


----------



## pwnytaure (2. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal schwer, der TE meint welcher DD-Hybrid "unerwünscht" sein wird.



ja ich find auch dass jäger hybrid dds sind 

/ironieoff


----------



## Manaori (2. Oktober 2010)

Was mir gerade faszinierenderweise auffällt... Kizunia und Kitzuina haben beide denselben das-dass Fehler... ^.^ Nein, das war kein Rechtschreibflame, nur eine Feststellung, die ich.. lustig finde in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass beide behaupten, nicht dera ndere zu sein.


----------



## pwnytaure (2. Oktober 2010)

Runenleser schrieb:


> ich denke über eulen und destro wls werden sich die wenigsten freuen ab cata~ beide werden ein etxrem hohes mass an agro erzeugen und eulen besitzen nicht mal eine fähigkweit um ihre agro zu senken wodurch es schwer, wenn nicht gar fast unmöglich, wird diese beiden klassen ordentlich to zu tanken



Schomal was davon gehört dass man als dd den job hzat den tank nich zu überaggron? Enfach nur fail.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, dass der Heiligpriester der unbeliebteste DD sein wird, gefolgt von dem Heilschamanen und dem Schutzpaladin.   




Für welches Käseblatt ist denn diese Umfrage überhaupt?


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Nein, du wirst ihn nie lesen, weil er in meiner Zeitung erschienen ist, die ich rein an meine Gildenmitglieder verkaufe.



Wtf? Das wird ja immer abstruser. Du verkauft deine Zeitschrift (was auch immer das ist) an deine Gildenmember?


----------



## Kízuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Das ist meine gildeninterne Zeitschrift für die höhergestellten Mitglieder. Ich werde aber vielleicht auch meine Arbeit bei Blizzard vorstellen damit die balancierung der Klassen in Cataclysm besser koordiniert werden kann.


----------



## BobaBasti (2. Oktober 2010)

Da fehlt der Schurke der Mage und der Warlock damits doch fair bleibt.


----------



## Amraam (2. Oktober 2010)

was habt ihr alle.

Das ist doch eine ganz , klassische, öffentliche, umfrage, die so ähnlich von "produckt-umfragen" auch gemacht wird.

Vorgefertige antworten, die alle auf ein ergebniss hinauszielen.



wie schon gesagt, eine ganz normale umfrage



"Warum würden sie dieses produckt wiederkaufen?"

98% der befragten gaben an, dieses Produckt wieder zu kaufen.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Kízuina schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Gotcha! Da hat sich wohl jemand verplappert XD


----------



## Manaori (2. Oktober 2010)

Kízuina schrieb:


> Das ist meine gildeninterne Zeitschrift für die höhergestellten Mitglieder. Ich werde aber vielleicht auch meine Arbeit bei Blizzard vorstellen damit die balancierung der Klassen in Cataclysm besser koordiniert werden kann.



*prust* ich ahsse es, das zu sagen: Aber EPIC Fail weil du mit dem falschen Account gepostet hast! 
*weglach*


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Da fehlt so einiges würde ich mal behaupten.... exklusive der drei Klassen...


----------



## TRC (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Nein, du wirst ihn nie lesen, weil er in meiner Zeitung erschienen ist, die ich rein an meine Gildenmitglieder verkaufe.


Pruuust!
Das wird ja immer toller hier. Arme Schweine, die dich als Gildenmember haben. Oder hast du den Knopf entdeckt, mit dem man anderen das Verlassen der Gilde unmöglich macht und die schmoren jetzt alle in deiner Hölle?

Ich hol mir jetzt doch noch Popkorn. Langsam wird aus Spinnerei Unterhaltung...


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> *prust* ich ahsse es, das zu sagen: Aber EPIC Fail weil du mit dem falschen Account gepostet hast!
> *weglach*



Tut er mit Absicht.

http://wow.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177877&page=6

Da hab ich ihn schon einmal bloß gestellt, siehe besonders die Antwort des Moderators auf die Frage, ob es ein Zweitaccount ist.


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2010)

also das der DK zur Auswahl steht versteh ich nich!


----------



## Manaori (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Tut er mit Absicht.
> 
> http://wow.ingame.de...t=177877&page=6
> 
> Da hab ich ihn schon einmal bloß gestellt, siehe besonders die Antwort des Moderators auf die Frage, ob es ein Zweitaccount ist.



Hm, okay... ich entschuldige mich....

o.O Kaum zu glauben, dass es echt zwei von der Sorte gibt..


----------



## Nebelgänger (2. Oktober 2010)

Der Typ ist ein Komiker. Beziehungsweise...mittlerweile sind es mehrere. 
Welcome to Trollgardens!

Edit: Um dem ganzen wenigestens irgendetwas abgewinnen zu können: Kann mir irgendjemand verraten, unter welchem Reiter in der Profilverwaltung ich diesen wunderschönen Mitgliedertitel ändern kann? Ist zu lang her und es frustet mich grade sehr, dass ich es nicht wiederfinde >.<


----------



## Weissnet (2. Oktober 2010)

Jene, die ihre Klasse auch weiterhin nicht beheerschen.
Und sinnlos auf alles drauf loskloppen, was gerade nicht getankt wird.
Und natürlich die kein "CC" kennen, was man ja mit cataclysm wieder brauchen soll ;>


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hm, okay... ich entschuldige mich....
> 
> o.O Kaum zu glauben, dass es echt zwei von der Sorte gibt..



Ich habe eine Menge Anhänger, auch ausserhalb meiner Gilde.

Und der da ist ein Fake sehe ich gerade...nicht Kitzunia...


----------



## Manaori (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Menge Anhänger, auch ausserhalb meiner Gilde.
> 
> Was dieses Individium dazu antreibt meine Texte zu stehlen und nochmal zu posten, bzw. in erbärmliche Videos zu packen ist mir ein Rätsel...
> Ein Fan von mir dürfte er nicht sein, sonst würde er bereits sabbernd vor mir knien.
> ...



Versteh das jetzt bitte nicht als Lob, aber... ich finde dich, also, deine Arroganz, echt faszinierend. Sollte ich doch Psychologie studieren - ich würd dich seeehr gerne als Testobjekt für Untersuchungen benutzen!


----------



## Benegeserit (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Menge Anhänger, auch ausserhalb meiner Gilde.
> 
> Was dieses Individium dazu antreibt meine Texte zu stehlen und nochmal zu posten, bzw. in erbärmliche Videos zu packen ist mir ein Rätsel...
> Ein Fan von mir dürfte er nicht sein, sonst würde er bereits sabbernd vor mir knien.
> ...



Ich hoffe nicht, dass du an einer multiplen Persönlichkeitsstörung leidest.
zumindest scheinst du an einer Form der Selbstüberschätzung zu leiden...


----------



## Nexus.X (2. Oktober 2010)

TRC schrieb:


> Pruuust!
> Das wird ja immer toller hier. Arme Schweine, die dich als Gildenmember haben. Oder hast du den Knopf entdeckt, mit dem man anderen das Verlassen der Gilde unmöglich macht und die schmoren jetzt alle in deiner Hölle?
> 
> Ich hol mir jetzt doch noch Popkorn. Langsam wird aus Spinnerei Unterhaltung...


Hölle wäre noch viel zu "realistisch" ... Leute wie die gehören irgendwohin gesteckt, wofür es noch keine Bedeutung gibt.   Weit weit entfernt von jeglichem Sein!


----------



## Kízuina (2. Oktober 2010)

So ein Unfug! 
Seit ich mal aus Spaß auf Guldan eine Idee mit einer Ganger Gruppe hatte verfolgt mich der Spinner und verwendet meine Texte aus dem WoW Forum um sich über mich lächerlich zu machen.
Ebenso wie der andere Kitzuina hier.
Aber das wird bald ein Ende haben. Ich werde aus Deutschland wegziehen in die USA und mich dort niederlassen. Anfrage an Blizzard ist bereits gestellt. 
Also du Nachmacher erzähl mir doch mal wie meine Chars heissen, hmm ? 
Du kennst doch nur Alisson und die 2 anderen von den Texten die du kopiert hast!


----------



## Rygel (2. Oktober 2010)

ich tippe auf die klassen mit dem beständigsten CC. meine stimme geht daher an den magier - die haben den längsten CC, oder? ansonsten kann man ja alles brauchen was gegner aus dem kampf nehmen kann: priester-shakle, pala-buße, jägerfallen, dämonsklaven, frösche, schurken-zap usw. ist eigentlich noch irgendeine klasse ohne CC unterwegs? wie stellen denn krieger & DKs mobs ab?


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> [...]
> Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.



Ja gut, aber da stehen immernoch 7 nützliche Klassen zur Auswahl...

Jede Klasse hat CC, Dks können mit Icy Chains kiten, Hunter können Eisfallen legen, Palas können Repentance nutzen, Druiden Cyclone, Priester Fear und Shakle, Schamanen Hex, und Warris wenn richtig gespielt über Harmstring ebenfalls ganz gut kiten, zudem Massfear.

Also von daher is die Umfrage mal ziemlich Unsinnig...


----------



## Kízuina (2. Oktober 2010)

Ausserdem wurde selbst dieser unterschwellige Ton von meinen Textzen kopiert.

Schaut euch mal mein Eröffnungspost hier an : http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2405183556&sid=3&pageNo=1

Davon hat er das mal wieder geklaut!


----------



## Kizunia (2. Oktober 2010)

Kízuina schrieb:


> ...verwendet meine Texte aus dem WoW Forum um sich über mich lächerlich zu machen...



Aha...


----------



## Jeckel93 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nich. Gerade mit dem nerf der vorgestern kam braucht man in nonhero mal wieder garkein cc. Und als wir den nerf erwähnten meinte ein Gildenmember: Ach deswegen is das hier so einfach. Wunder mich schon die ganze Zeit. (Anmerkung er war Grim Batol hc)


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2010)

Jeckel93 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nich. Gerade mit dem nerf der vorgestern kam braucht man in nonhero mal wieder garkein cc....



Ich habs gegoogelt, und noch zweimal MMO Champ und die Patchnotes vom Betabuild gecheckt...von was bitte redest du?


----------



## Chillers (3. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich habs gegoogelt, und noch zweimal MMO Champ und die Patchnotes vom Betabuild gecheckt...von was bitte redest du?



brainnerf. Hat´s halt nicht mitbekommen..


----------



## Blutzicke (3. Oktober 2010)

Welche DD-Klassen unerwünscht sind?
Ganz klar die "Wir-können-nix-anderes-also-supportet-uns-gefälligst-und-specct-mal-um!"-Klassen: Schurken, Magier, Hexen und Jäger


----------



## gloob (3. Oktober 2010)

einige scheinen nicht zu wissen das jäger ihre fallen schon längst werfen können....


----------



## BoOnzai (3. Oktober 2010)

Und, dass Hunter (mit nem Kernhund als Pet) und Mages bald auch Kampfrausch als support haben


----------



## oens (3. Oktober 2010)

hmmm...ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber der TE scheint die klassen die in der umfrage sind nicht zu kennen...
der druide zum beispiel: wucherwurzeln sind für fast 30 sekunden ein prima cc gegen melees, hält diese an ort und stelle und verursacht auch noch schaden; wirbelwind nimmt jeden für 6 sekunden aus dem gefecht (macht den mob zwar unverwundbar aber immerhin auch vollkommen handlungsunfähig); nicht zu vergessen "einschläfern" oder "tier besänftigen" gegen wildtiere und drachkins...
jäger mit ihrer eisfalle waren in bc die begehrtesten crowdcontroller.
das schaf vom mage oder fear vom hexer konnte wenn es dumm lief auch schon mal die nächste mobgruppe pullen....
shakeln der priester ist gegen untote auch kaum zu schlagen...gedankenkontrolle derselbigen klasse ist ebenfalls sehr schön einzusetzen (merkt man im 25er raid auf den instructor in naxx). 
todesritter haben je nach talentverteilung auch "zehrende Kälte" zur verfügung um die gegner 10 sekunden an den boden zu nageln und gleichzeitig mit frostfieber zu verseuchen (abgesehen davon haben die unheiligen auch den ghul der stunnen kann); ansonsten steht noch "Strangulieren", "Gedankenfrost" und "Eisketten" im angebot...und je nachdem kann ein todesritter mit entsprechendem gear und second-specc durchaus den einen oder anderen mob offtanken
schamanen haben das froschen und bekommen glaube noch einen cc-spell gegen elementare...
zu paladinen und kriegern kann ich nichts konkretes sagen da ich diese beiden klassen nicht wirklich kenne...aber hat der krieger nicht auch nen stun? und der paladin ein verbannen oder so gegen untote? aber auch diese beiden klassen haben durchaus die möglichkeit für eine verzwickte stelle in einer instanz offtank zu spielen (sofern das gear und die skillung passt)

also...das nächstemal entweder alle klassen aufführen oder so einen mist wie du ihn geschrieben hast für dich zu behalten...


----------



## RazZerrR (3. Oktober 2010)

Keine wird unerwünscht sein... -.-


----------



## Gen91 (3. Oktober 2010)

Dks und Krieger, da Melees und keine richtigen CCs.


----------



## lotterbube (3. Oktober 2010)

Schwachsinnige Umfrage, wenn man nicht einmal alle Klassen mit einbezieht, sondern aus anscheinend persönlicher Abneigung 3 Klassen einfach weglässt.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das alle deine aufgezählten Klassen bis auf den Jäger auch eine andere Rolle einnehmen können um sich unverzichtbar zu machen. (Heiler,Tank)

Ausserdem entfällt Dank Gruppensuchetool, das suchen nach Gruppe sowieso, sofern man den Zufallsgenerator benutzt. 
Willkommen im Jahr 2010, Classic WoW Zeiten sind längst vorbei.


----------



## Nexilein (3. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Ich schätze, das der Dungeonfinder sehr schnell keine Verwendung mehr finden wird. Was bringt es, wenn man sich ein paar Minuten fliegen erspart, wenn man dann dafür die Instanz nicht schafft? Das sind keine "LOL ICH BOMBE ALLES WEG!!!" Heros mehr. Vergleiche es eher mit ICC25, wie oft benutzt du da das "LF Raid" Tool?
> [...]
> Zum Hunter: Ja, er hat die Eisfalle. Aber die ist doch oft sehr unkontrolliert einzusetzen, und es geht oft schief. Ich habe da schlimme Erinnerungen an die BC-Zeit, wo ich dann und wann mal einen Hunter mitnahm.



Ich würde es mir so gerne verkneifen, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht

Wenn man Classic und BC als Vergleich für die Instanzen in Cata heranzieht, dann geht es auch mit dem dem Dungeonfinder. 
CC wird heute als essentielles Mittel in früheren Tagen angesehen, aber dennoch kam man früher auch ohne zu recht. Wie toll sich auch manche vorkommen, weil sie es geschafft haben einen einzelnen Mob der keinen Schaden abbekommen hat in ein Schaf zu verwandeln: es war schon immer "The easy way" und selten notwendig.
Und jetzt der eigentliche Grund warum ich hier antworte:
Ich habe noch nie einen Hunter gespielt, aber mit genug geraidet um zu wissen, dass ein Jäger gut 2 Mobs gleichzeitig kontrollieren kann. Die Eisfalle ist nicht unzuverlässig, es sind die Leute die auf den eingefrorenen Mob hauen..
Einen einzelnen Gegner den Kampf über in der Eisfalle zu halten ist etwas, was man einem Jäger in der Regel schon immer innerhalb von 2 o. 3 Mobgruppen beibringen konnte


----------



## creepah (3. Oktober 2010)

Also in der beta ist man ,egal welche klasse man spielt, nicht unerwünscht insofern man das nötige average itemlvl für die heros hat.


----------



## Erdbeershake (3. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Natürlich ist jede Klasse "zu etwas zu gebrauchen". Ein Enhancer oder Feral wird in den Normaloinstanzen vermutlich auch mitgenommen werden. Ich meine aber speziell die Heroic Instanzen.




Ich mag dich ned, geh sterben.

Lg erdbeershake


----------



## Type your name here (3. Oktober 2010)

Um nochmal nen schönen flame abzulassen....
das heist nich Hunter sondern wenn schon dennschon --->Jäger<----

/flame ende

"und alle so yeah" -.-
bin raus
 und Troll dich @ TE


----------



## izabul (3. Oktober 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Keine wird unerwünscht sein... -.-



sehe ich auch so


----------



## palakunde (3. Oktober 2010)

der thread ist mal übelster bullshit, wir reden von heros und das auch noch in zeiten des dungeonfinders. Völliger müll von setups zu quatschen, zumal sowieso alle klassen wieder aneinander angepasst werden. Und ab nem gewissen equip wird eh alles gepullt und weg gebombt.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Oktober 2010)

In der Auswahl oben fehlt vorallem noch die Menschenklasse Namens Kizunia. 

/wegen Sinnlosigkeit dieser sinnfreien Umfrage ... na Du weißt schon

gn8


----------



## Cloudhunter (3. Oktober 2010)

Also das die angeblich ich-kann-nix-anderes-also-suportet-mich-Klasse: Jäger ab dem Addon so ziemlich die Suportschlampe schlechthin sein wird vergessen hier wohl einige. 
Ab 4.0.1 kann man als Jäger, je nach dem welches Pet man einpackt, jeden Buff liefern. 
Mal abgesehn davon ist die Eisfalle sehr zuverlässig wenn net wieder n paar wildgewordene Meeles oder Aoe-Schlampen meinen sie müßen auf den mob im Eiswürfel einprügeln. 
Jeder vernüftige Jäger der schon zu BC Zeiten gespielt hat sollte eigentlich mit seinen Fallen umgehn können und da man sie ja seit Anfang WotlK schon unter den Mob werfen kann sollte auch nicht mehr das Problem mit dem drüberziehn bestehn. 
Als SV kommt da dann auch noch der Stich des Flügeldrachen dazu den viele gern vergessen.


----------



## palakunde (3. Oktober 2010)

jo kernhund ist sehr nice, und pala bekommt nen interrupt zusätzlich. Mage alles im umkreis von 12 metern glaube ich 10 sec einfrieren kein cc?


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. Oktober 2010)

Nur noch hoch (!) anspruchsvolle Klassen wie der DK. Alle anderen sind zu einfach zu spielen und werden nach dem ersten Einloggen in Catalcysm automatisch vom Account gelöscht.


----------



## Thufeist (3. Oktober 2010)

....


----------



## Rabaz (3. Oktober 2010)

50kaisa schrieb:


> Hm es wird wohl so ziemlich niemals passiern dass du 5 krieger in ner gruppe hast oder 3 dks und 2 Krieger.. die gruppen zusammenstellung wird gut sein wenn 1 oder 2 cc fähiger dd dabei is..



Undn Heiler, ist auch von Vorteil.


----------



## spacekeks007 (3. Oktober 2010)

na dann warten wir mal ab bis das spiel rauskommt.. und bis man heros laufen kann dauert dann auch evtl ne weile und dann kann man abschätzen ob und wie und warum, durch die beta kann man noch keine aussagen treffen naja weil ebend bet aund keine final.

und jeder wird zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen sein draufkauen kann jeder egal wie doof oder nicht ganz so doof oder er stirbt ;-) wieder und wieder

ach wird das herrlich werden


----------



## knochenhand (3. Oktober 2010)

naja krieger und dk haben auch cc
dk 
eisketten

krieger 
fear, mit cata kommen glyphen für alle arten von fear, das die add nicht
sinnlos rumlaufen und alles pullen, sondern im terror dumm rum stehen... 

zu dem können beide klassen sehr gut zauber unterbrechen.
ja man kann sogar dks gebrauchen und das sagt jemand der diese klasse auf den tot nicht leiden kann...

mfg


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> ja man kann sogar dks gebrauchen und das sagt jemand der diese klasse auf den tot nicht leiden kann...



Das geht mir ähnlich.

Ich glaube wäre die Klasse von Anfang an dabei gewesen, und keine "Heroclass", wäre also nicht so gehype'd, und Überbevölkert, wäre es vielleicht mein Main geworden. Da ich Palas nicht ab kann, wäre das "dunkle Gegenteil eines Palas" doch die perfekte Antwort gewesen...


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, der Meckerkopf wird nicht erwünscht sein. 

Und unsere Speedy Gonzales auch nicht.

Der AFK-Am-Eingang-Wartende auch nicht.

Der Mama-hat-gesagt-ich-muss-ins-bett auch nicht

Auch der voreilige DD nicht.

pennende Heiler auch nicht.

Dumme Schurken die Vanish vergessen und nach vorne rennen auch.


----------



## Kriegsratte (3. Oktober 2010)

Schurke,Magier alles was Schaden macht wird überflüssig sein.........


----------



## Kafka (3. Oktober 2010)

Ist dieses selten Dämliche Ding immernoch offen? O.o Jeden mit etwas Hirn dürfte klar sein das NEINE Klasse überflüssig werden wird... Nur dumme User die solch dämliche Fragen stellen werden überflüssig bzw sind es schon aber gehen leider nicht weg.


----------



## Pristus (3. Oktober 2010)

Klassen ohne anständigen CC werden wohl nicht so gerne gesehen werden. 

So wie zu BC Zeiten der Furor Krieger, er hat kein CC und zieht andauernd Aggro. Mit WotLK gings dann wieder weil die Tanks Aggro Machinen waren und kein CC nötig war. 

Soll sich mit Cataclysm ändern. Mehr als 2-3 Mobs am Tank wird wohl dann nicht mehr heilbar sein, da freut man sich über jedes Sheep, Shakkle, Kopfnuss, Eisfalle, etc.


----------



## Nebelgänger (3. Oktober 2010)

Jede Klasse hat ihre Existenzberechtigung, sonst wäre sie nicht implementiert.

Jede Klasse wird ihre Existenzberechtigung behalten, denn Blizzard wird keine Klasse durch Nerfs derart zerstören, dass sie "verhasst" wird.

Insofern: Blanker Blödsinn, ebenso wie Kizuwasauchimmers "Einteilung" der Klassen im offi. WoW-Forum. Wer nicht weiß, wovon ich rede, sollte den Thread wirklich einmal lesen. Man kann herrlich darüber lachen, wie sie Schamanen jeglichen Sinn abspricht und Krieger als absolute Vollversager klassifiziert - wohingegen Paladine natürlich das Maß aller Dinge sind.
*facepalm*


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

irgendwann wird jede wieder gleich gebraucht werden


----------



## Kartonics (3. Oktober 2010)

ich habe für alles gesztimmt weil in den inis werden eh nur noch erz-ditos mitgenommen


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> ich habe für alles gesztimmt weil in den inis werden eh nur noch erz-ditos mitgenommen



und was genau soll ein erz-dito sein?


----------



## Natar (3. Oktober 2010)

am anfang wird wohl cc wichtig sein, nach 3-4 monaten wird es das gleiche rumgerushe wie hier bei wotlk

ändern kann man das nicht mehr, solange die immer noch so eine extreme steigerung der werte einfügen

sprich scheiss auf die neuen heros , nimm das was du kriegst


----------



## Albra (4. Oktober 2010)

wer keine ahnung hat druiden haben mehr als einen cc...
gegen wildtiere/drachkins=winterschlaf
gegen melees= wurzeln
zum unterbrechen halt nen wirbel
und speziell der feral bekommt noch nen unterbrecher zu dem bärigen hieb

einzig krieger dürften mit nur einem fearähnlichem cast nachteile haben


ka welches spiel du spielst TE aber wow sicher nicht wenn su so dusselige fragen stellst


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. Oktober 2010)

jede klasse is in irgendeiner weise nützlich... warum sollte eine unbeliebt sein/werden?

versteh ich nich...


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. Oktober 2010)

außerdem: warum fehlt magier, hexenmeister und schurke?


----------



## Albra (4. Oktober 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> außerdem: warum fehlt magier, hexenmeister und schurke?




wegen dem angeblich so tollen cc von denen..


----------



## Varkgorim (4. Oktober 2010)

Albra schrieb:


> wegen dem angeblich so tollen cc von denen..


Dann müsste der Schamane ja auch dabei sein, wegen [font=arial, sans-serif]"_Verhexung_" aber kp, ich denke jede Klasse ist zu gebrauchen, natürlich haste als Caster lieber ne Lasereule oder nen Elementar-Schamane dabei aber im Endeffekt tuts auch nen Warrior oder DK,[/font]


----------



## Doncalzone (4. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Es dauert ja nicht mehr lange, bis die neue Expansion raus kommt, und damit auch die neuen, anspruchsvolleren Heroics.
> Wer seit mindestens BC dabei ist wird ja bereits wissen was das bedeutet: AOE Damage wird nebensächlich, und das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf CC. Einige Klassen werden damit wieder stärker gefragt sein, andere werden (als DD) wieder unerwünscht sein.
> 
> Da ich derzeit an einem Artikel für meine Zeitung arbeite würde mich mal interessieren: Welche der in der Umfrage genannten Klassen werden in den anspruchsvollen Heroics wieder unerwünscht sein? Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.



Ich kann deine Auswahl nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ein kleiner Text dazu wäre toll wieso ein Schamane trotz VERHEXEN auf deiner "Abschußliste" steht und ein Schurke nicht zumal seine Kopfnus nur vor Kampfbeginn funktioniert und nicht mitten drin, mal davon abgesehen das ein Schamane immer noch seine Totembuffs mitbringt und ein Schurke nicht.

Ein Jäger kann wenn er es gelernt hat auch im Kampf nach CC'lern, er bringt die Irreführung den Einlullenden Schuß und je nach Talentbaum 10% mehr Angriffskraft.

CC wird nicht alles sein im neuen Addon aber es wird vieles erleichtern. Wir haben früher ja auch die Inis geschafft auch wenn man nur einen oder sogar keinen CC dabei hatte.

Wenn ich aber jetzt nach all dem Wiederspruch auf deine Frage eingehe, welche klasse unerwünscht seien wird so antworte ich einfach, es wird nach Priorität entschieden

*CC > Buffs > Range > Nahkämpfer*


----------



## Zakraz (4. Oktober 2010)

Sagen wir mal so, jede klasse kann sich im Dungeonbrowser anmelden, also hat keiner was zu sagen Und wer was dagegen hat so leaven^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. Oktober 2010)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patchnotes 4.0.2:


*_Dungeonfinder;_*

Der Dungeonfinder wurde rausgepatcht nachdem bekannt wurde das der eigentliche Sinn des Spiels mit diesem Tool nicht mehr gewährleistet ist 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wäre das geil, Träumen darf man ja noch :<


----------



## Hank Smith (4. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Ja, das tu ich normal auch. Aber ich bekomme immer wieder Zuschirften mit der Kritik, das ich keine Meinungen neben der Meinigen gelten lass. Und möchte meinen Kritikern nun das Gegenteil beweisen.



Du willst also einen Artikel für "deine Zeitung" schreiben, und startest so schlecht und plump bei buffed (die übrigends auch eine "Zeitung" rausbringen) eine Umfrage? Versuche doch erstmal den Unterschied von Zeitung und Zeitschrift zu lernen.

Ich komme aus dem Verlagswesen und muss grade etwas kotzen.



Oshidio schrieb:


> doch war mal in ner grp mit 2 dks und 2 warris und ich als heiler (dudu) in hdr



Im Bollwerk kann man mit Pech auch schonmal 4 Todesritter in einer Gruppe haben.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (4. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Es fehlt auch noch der Hexer. fail
> Das wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt. fail
> In der Liste stehen nur Hybrid-DDs. fail



Hunter ist echt der totale Hybride. Er kann ja tanken und heilen. Achja. fail


B2T: Es wird keine "unerwünschten" Klassen geben, da ich sehr stark daran zweifle, dass man 2< CC's braucht um eine Hero zu schaffen.

Und Leute ohne Skill sind unerwünscht, aber leider ist das keine Klasse die man sofort erkennt, ist ein "Hidden-Attribute"


----------



## HugoBoss24 (4. Oktober 2010)

Kízuina schrieb:


> So ein Unfug!
> Seit ich mal aus Spaß auf Guldan eine Idee mit einer Ganger Gruppe hatte verfolgt mich der Spinner und verwendet meine Texte aus dem WoW Forum um sich über mich lächerlich zu machen.
> Ebenso wie der andere Kitzuina hier.
> Aber das wird bald ein Ende haben. Ich werde aus Deutschland wegziehen in die USA und mich dort niederlassen. Anfrage an Blizzard ist bereits gestellt.
> ...




gut zu wissen das man neuerdings anfragen an blizzard senden muss um in die usa auszuwandern.


----------



## Vadesh (4. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Irgendwo kam mal die Theorie einer Multiplen Persönlichkeitsspaltung auf. Ich beginne, daran zu glauben



Du nennst es multiple Persönlichkeitsspaltung, ich sag einfach der hat einen an der Waffel


----------



## blooooooody (4. Oktober 2010)

Tank Klassen die als DD's kommen und Healer die schaden machen! Die waren schon eiegtnlich oft unbeliebt und sie werden es auch weiterhin bleiben 

Und Paladine  Die mag einfach sowieso niemand


----------



## Dregalos (4. Oktober 2010)

fail @TE ....


----------



## Drop-Dead (4. Oktober 2010)

Krieger können unterbrechen und slowen.
Todesritter können gut kiten,unterbrechen und silencen.
Paladine haben Buße.
Hunter haben Eisfalle.
Schamanen können verhexen.
Druiden können wirbeln und Wildtiere sleepen.
Priester können shackeln und fearen.
Um auch nur einen Teil der nützlichen Talente der Klassen aufzulisten. Irgendetwas nützliches können alle Klassen !


----------



## wowoo (4. Oktober 2010)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> Krieger können unterbrechen und slowen.
> Todesritter können gut kiten,unterbrechen und silencen.
> Paladine haben Buße.
> Hunter haben Eisfalle.
> ...


Schurke kann auch gut unterbrechen, Magier sheepen und entfluchen.
Wenn man's so sieht kann eigentlich der Hexer weniger, und der fehlt bei der Umfrage


----------



## Drop-Dead (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja der kann ja auch fearen , verbannen , versklaven etc ...  Und ein SS ist auch noch sehr nützlich


----------



## Yiraja (4. Oktober 2010)

Nagazz schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter CC verstehst, aber meiner Meinung haben Druiden(Einschläfern), Priester(Untote bannen), Paladine(Buße) und Jäger(Eiskältefalle) auch *nützliche*
> Fähigkeiten um Gegner aus dem Kampf zu nehmen.



jo bloß dk un der hexer sin leicht unnütz^^


----------



## Kojiro81 (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würd sagen der DK, das merke ich allein jetzt schon mit meinem DK.^^ In 80er 10er Raids werden jetzt schon kaum noch DK's mitgenommen, maximal 1 DK DD und 1 DK Tank und dann ist schluß und selbst im 25er werden max. 3 DK'S mitgenommen. Noch schlimmer ist es mit den Dungeons, egal ob Hero oder non-Hero. Immer wieder kommen da sprüche wie: "Och nö kein DK", "Oh man DK, wird es nicht langsam peinlich?", "Gibts nicht mal mehr ne ini OHNE DK?". 
Das sind nur so meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Yiraja (4. Oktober 2010)

joah das problem is viele haben nen dk aber wenige können ihn richtig spielen,und naja beim wotlk content is eig vollkommen egal ob man 1 oder 5 hat die devise is eh nur drauf bratzen^^


----------



## Namir (4. Oktober 2010)

die gescheiten hast du weggenommen? du meinst wohl die mit cc ...

also sheep und sap noch was? 
also hexer können bannen, druiden wurdeln und wirbeln, paladine können busse, priester shakeln, schamanen froschen, hunter eisfalle legen ...
krieger und todesritter können nur schaden machen, slowen und unterbrechen. oder auch tanken ...

aber hey, man wird's eh mit dem dungeontool machen.


----------



## Alcasim (4. Oktober 2010)

Dregalos schrieb:


> fail @TE ....



Ach und dein unnützer Beitrag, der kein bisschen zum Thema beiträgt, ist besser?


@Topic

Warum flamet ihr alle den TE, nur weil er einige Klassen weg genommen hat wie zum Beispiel den Schurken? Er hat doch erwähnt, dass er die sinnvollen Klassen gleich entfernt, weil es unnötig wäre den Schurken überhaupt reinzupacken, und das stimmt auch. Genauso beim Magier. (Hexer kann ich nicht direkt bestätigen, wenig Endcontent Erfahrung mit Hexern, kenn da nur Verbannen)

Und sorry, aber wenn ihr nichts konstruktives beizutragen habt, dann IGNORIERT diesen Thread doch einfach? Es reicht, wenn ihn einer darauf hinweist, dass nicht alle Klassen vorhanden sind.

--------------------------

Ich habe auch den Todesritter gewählt, da es eigentlich die Klasse ist, mit den wenigstens CC Fähigkeiten (oder die schlechtesten in Verhältnis zu einigen anderen Klassen).


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Natürlich ist jede Klasse "zu etwas zu gebrauchen". Ein Enhancer oder Feral wird in den Normaloinstanzen vermutlich auch mitgenommen werden. Ich meine aber speziell die Heroic Instanzen.



was is das denn für ein stuss? denkst du jetzt werden die hc's so schwer wie hardmodes das du dir ums setup gedanken machen musst?
jeder wird in jede hero ini gehen können


----------



## Toxxical (4. Oktober 2010)

It´s not the class it´s the player!


----------



## Peloquin (4. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Es dauert ja nicht mehr lange, bis die neue Expansion raus kommt, und damit auch die neuen, anspruchsvolleren Heroics.
> Wer seit mindestens BC dabei ist wird ja bereits wissen was das bedeutet: AOE Damage wird nebensächlich, und das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf CC. Einige Klassen werden damit wieder stärker gefragt sein, andere werden (als DD) wieder unerwünscht sein.
> 
> Da ich derzeit an einem Artikel für meine Zeitung arbeite würde mich mal interessieren: Welche der in der Umfrage genannten Klassen werden in den anspruchsvollen Heroics wieder unerwünscht sein? Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.



Keine, es sei denn sie wird von Dir gespielt werden! <-- so hoffe ich zumindest, weil dieses doofe gefrage kann ja wirklich kein Schwein mehr etragen.


----------



## Kankru (4. Oktober 2010)

Speziell für HCs werde ich wohl meine BC Runde wieder aktivieren, diese bestand aus mages schurken und huntern, cc ist halt wichtig...


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. Oktober 2010)

Da ich schon seit langer Zeit in der Beta aktiv spiele und auch schon in jeder Heroic gewesen bin, kann ich ganz klar folgendes sagen:
Jeder Spieler der a) total ungeduldig oder b) einfach nur deppert spielt, wird unerwünscht sein. Klar, Klassen, welche CC bieten können, sind immer etwas beliebter, aber ich habe lieber nen Krieger mit, welcher schönen Fokus-Schaden macht und auch mal sein Pummel benutzt (geht nun in beiden DD-Stances!!!!!!!!) als einen Schurken oder Magier, welche nicht wissen dass es Kick/Coutnerspell gibt...

Die Heroics sind allesamt interessante getuned und gerade mit niedrigerem Gear (< 340) sind viele Stellen doch sehr knifflig. Und vor allem eines weis ich: Spieler, welche die Heiler beleidigen, weil sie in einem Firsttry eines Bosses schlichtweg den Schaden nicht erwartet haben geht mal garnicht. Instant-Kick und neuer DD.

Achja, und auch wenn es mehr als offensichtlich ist, jedoch: Alles was nicht hellblau, hellgrün oder hellgelb leuchtet und sich unter euch befindet ist GARANTIERT ein AoE Effekt, aus welchen ihr rauslaufen sollt. Davon gibt es MASSIG!


----------



## Bergerdos (4. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.



ok, ich tipp mal auf Magier. 
Warum ? In Cata werden jede Menge Elementare rumlaufen womit der CC des Magiers zimlich nutzlos wird.

Ist schon interessant wenn man eine Umfrage erstellt und gleich auch noch die Richtung vorgibt die die Umfrage bitte zu nehmen hat.
Wenn Du Klassen mit gutem CC aussen vor lässt, warum bitteschön ist der Jäger in der Liste ? Jäger haben einen der besten CC im Spiel, der funktioniert mit allen, egal ob Untote, Elementare, Dämonen, Humanoide ...
Und warum ist der Schamane drin ? der hat mit seinem Froschen einen CC der noch nicht mal durch AOE Dmg gebrochen wird.

Total unsinnig so eine Umfrage, spricht für deine journalistische Unvoreingenommenheit.


----------



## Morszen (4. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn Ich sonst im Forum hier schweige, dieses Thema reizt ja dann doch mal ^^ 

Auch ich glaube und bin mir sehr sicher dass jede Klasse ihren Nutzen hat und als weiteres 
Gegenargument : Schaut euch mal die neuen Talentbäume an  
Ich verstehe nicht so ganz warum der Todesritter hier in der Auswahl an erster Stelle steht 
nur als Beispiel : Um Heulene Böe als Frost DK mitzunehmen ( welcher ja ein reiner dd-specc wird)
MUSS man Zehrende Kälte mitnehmen ( für die nicht dk´s die kurzform : eisfalle auf eine breitere Masse ).
Auch in den anderen speccs ist mir zu weilen aufgefallen dass man um gewisse CC-talente nicht herumkommt,
sollte man zumindest das PvE anstreben 
Vielleicht konnte ich mal meinen neuen liebling Todesritter etwas unterstützen ...
Und vielleicht faile ich auch nur grade extrem  
naja schönen montag morgen noch!


----------



## zwergeromatiko (4. Oktober 2010)

50kaisa schrieb:


> Hm es wird wohl so ziemlich niemals passiern dass du 5 krieger in ner gruppe hast oder 3 dks und 2 Krieger.. die gruppen zusammenstellung wird gut sein wenn 1 oder 2 cc fähiger dd dabei is..



Solange bei Kriegern nicht die Verbände nur einen Global CD bekommen und das 5-fache heilen oder dks mit ihren Todesstößen die ganze Gruppe heilen können wir das definitiv nicht passieren


----------



## Kehlas (4. Oktober 2010)

Kizunia schrieb:


> Es dauert ja nicht mehr lange, bis die neue Expansion raus kommt, und damit auch die neuen, anspruchsvolleren Heroics.
> Wer seit mindestens BC dabei ist wird ja bereits wissen was das bedeutet: AOE Damage wird nebensächlich, und das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf CC. Einige Klassen werden damit wieder stärker gefragt sein, andere werden (als DD) wieder unerwünscht sein.
> 
> Da ich derzeit an einem Artikel für meine Zeitung arbeite würde mich mal interessieren: Welche der in der Umfrage genannten Klassen werden in den anspruchsvollen Heroics wieder unerwünscht sein? Die nützlichen Klassen habe ich bewusst aussen vor gelassen, um sinnlose Antworten zu vermeiden.




Kurze Antwort. Egal..hauptsache der Schaden passt. Ende  P.S. Wo sind Magier und Hexer bei deiner Abstimmung? Ausgerechnet die reinen Schadensklassen hast du vergessen. ._.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Oktober 2010)

Dass allen Ernstes jemand ÜBERHAUPT ein Häkchen bei einer der Klassen gesetzt hat, zeigt eigentlich nur dass die Umfrage vollkommen sinn frei ist, da augenscheinlich die Klassen nach ihrer (Un-)Beliebtheit ausgewählt wurden und NICHT danach, wie nützlich sie sind/ sein werden. Zumal nun wirklich nahezu jede Klasse irgendeinen CC mitbringt... gerade PvP-Spieler wissen das. Darum mal zur Aufklärung:

# Krieger: Donnerknall, Schockwelle, Kniesehne, Drohruf (je nach Skillung)
# Todesritter: Eisketten, Ghulstun, Todesgriff
# Paladin: Buße, Hammer der Gerechtigkeit (2 Direktstuns), Heiliger Zorn (AoE-Stun gegen Untote/ Dämonen), Böses vertreiben (20 Sekunden-fear gegen Untote und Dämonen)
# Jäger (oooh, es gibt einen deutschen Begriff, wer hätte das gedacht): Fallen, Irreführung
# Schamane: Verhexen ("Froschen")
# Druide: Wirbelsturm, Wucherwurzeln, Verheeren (Stun)
# Priester: Psychischer Schrei (AoE-Fear), Untote fesseln, Gedankenkontrolle

Wer sich das mal überlegt, der kommt zu dem Schluss, dass die hier nicht genannten (weil ja angeblich so nützlichen) Klassen wie Magier und Schurke nicht im geringsten nützlicher sind als die hier stehenden. Hausaufgabe an den TE: Lies Dir mal sämtliche Klassenguides durch (mit Stand 3.3.5 und NICHT die Klassen zu Classic WoW)... dann ersparst Du Dir vielleicht zukünftig derart sinnfreie Umfragen.


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Oktober 2010)

sehr gut, daß du die Hexenmeister nicht mit zur Auswahl gestellt hast.
Denn sein wir mal ehrlich, ausser Tank und Heiler braucht man eigentlich nur einen Hexenmeister, um Instanzen zu meistern.
Ich habe natürlich alle anderen Klassen ausgewählt, weil sie eh Dank des Hexenmeisters überflüssig sind.


----------

